# All White Rescue Pigeon Pennsylvania



## DiamondDoves (May 28, 2014)

So I just found this guy yesterday like a mile from my house on bridge walkway. He is banded so he was someones bird at some point, but the band numbers led to a dead end as the NPA has no records of his numbers. He's pretty beat up from wherever he's been before I got him and is doing very well as of now. Eating, drinking, preening his feathers and so friendly! I cannot keep him as he is a fairly big bird and my cats are not feeling it and I already have too many animals as is or else I would. If you are interested please let me know. I live like 35 minutes out from Pittsburgh and I don't drive, but I will work with you I just want to find him a great home! Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Will you look inside his mouth to find out if there are any yellow spots or yellow crusty things?


----------



## DiamondDoves (May 28, 2014)

Didn't see anything. I think his beak is just like that from the hit he must of took yesterday.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DiamondDoves said:


> So I just found this guy yesterday like a mile from my house on bridge walkway. He is banded so he was someones bird at some point, but the band numbers led to a dead end as the NPA has no records of his numbers. He's pretty beat up from wherever he's been before I got him and is doing very well as of now. Eating, drinking, preening his feathers and so friendly! I cannot keep him as he is a fairly big bird and my cats are not feeling it and I already have too many animals as is or else I would. If you are interested please let me know. I live like 35 minutes out from Pittsburgh and I don't drive, but I will work with you I just want to find him a great home! Thanks!



he looks just out of the nest.. young bird. check for canker as said. I would get a fecal sample and have that tested also .


----------

